# WORKING & LIVING in RAK



## sugarjam01

Hi there! My first day here...i am currently in the Maldives but i have a job offer in RAK and i am not sure of taking it. I have 4 days left to decide and give my final decision.

I have been looking around for some place to stay. Which place is near the RAK FREE TRADE ZONE? 

How to commute from day to day? Are the food cheap?

Please help...


----------



## j_lam

sugarjam01 said:


> Hi there! My first day here...i am currently in the Maldives but i have a job offer in RAK and i am not sure of taking it. I have 4 days left to decide and give my final decision.
> 
> I have been looking around for some place to stay. Which place is near the RAK FREE TRADE ZONE?
> 
> How to commute from day to day? Are the food cheap?
> 
> Please help...


Hi there,

Al Hamra village is around 5 minute drive away from RAK free zone, you can consider that, it's a really nice place.

Almost everyone drives in the UAE and cars are cheap here. You might want to consider one.

Food is really subjective, some might view it cheap, others expensive.

All the best if you do decide to come!


----------



## sugarjam01

Thank you for the helpful information. I am definitely coming and moving in this end of the month


----------



## Deira

RAK is amazing if you want the queit life, away from the husle of Dubai, Sharjah, Abu dhabi


----------



## sugarjam01

That's great to hear...it excites me now. I'm looking forward in moving. I love the quite life!


----------



## RAK_Guy

if you like the quiet life, u'll love it here.


----------



## BedouGirl

RAK_Guy said:


> if you like the quiet life, u'll love it here.


Hello and welcome to the forum. Can I please ask you to read the forum rules. Text speak is not permitted when posting. Thank you.


----------

